# Operation "Wet Pussy" is a go!



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn, I sure hope this works!

Today I decided to go the kitty (pussy) litter way for my cooler (hence the catchy "Wet Pussy" that oh sooo got your attention... stop hyperventilating and read on). I went to PetSmart after work and picked up some pure silica litter. Some large and small bags meant to hold the fish tank filter medium, and some activated carbon to get rid of the nasty smell of my cooler.

Anyways, I placed the carbon in the cooler and after few hours I could already tell the smell was going away! Nice!

I've also put 4 bags, 2 large and 2 small, of kitty litter into the cooler. I put a total of MAYBE quarter of a cup of water total into all 4 bags. They all feel rather dry still, but I figured it's safer to start small; so just to be safe I threw in several 69% Boveda packets, in hopes that the silica will absorb extra humidity.

My setup is a 150qt cooler with 12 boxes of Cubans in it so far, so still plenty of room to go. I think I'll forget about the Cigar Oasis FOR NOW and see how silica alone handles the situation.

Few questions for Tony or others who used this setup for a while:

1) HOW MUCH SILICA TO USE? POUNDS?
2) HOW MUCH WATER TO USE? CUPS?

And finally, the "wet pussy" humidification system at work, ain't it sexy?











The last picture shows my new beads humidifiers form heartfelt industries


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL im going to Pet Smart and have the same materials minus the carbon on my list to get.

I have a 120 ct Coleman. I thought I heard somewhere to fill the bags up.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Martin someone else posted a trick for that plastic smell. Get some crumpled up newspaper in there for a few hours or so and it should get rid of the smell.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Good work Martin. That is a nice setup and impressive selection you have there. Good luck with the stabilization process...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Crap
Tricked me into opening with the title


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Crap
> Tricked me into opening with the title


Here ya go Dave so you dont feel cheated.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Here ya go Dave so you dont feel cheated.


Well still not quite what I pictured LOL


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Im with Dave on that one


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Well still not quite what I pictured LOL


Pervert!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Well *still not quite what I pictured* LOL


*ha Ha --Dave your a hoot!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> TonyBrooklyn, I sure hope this works!
> 
> Today I decided to go the kitty (pussy) litter way for my cooler (hence the catchy "Wet Pussy" that oh sooo got your attention... stop hyperventilating and read on). I went to PetSmart after work and picked up some pure silica litter. Some large and small bags meant to hold the fish tank filter medium, and some activated carbon to get rid of the nasty smell of my cooler.
> 
> ...


Very nice Martin i am impressed all the answers you seek are right here!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

Remember bro!

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The charcoal is supposed to go in the coolers for 24 hrs before you put the cigars in Martin.
Don't add the cigars till the plastic odor is gone. Also that open jar of charcoal is sucking up your R/H!:faint:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The charcoal is supposed to go in the coolers for 24 hrs before you put the cigars in Martin.
> Don't add the cigars till the plastic odor is gone. Also that open jar of charcoal is sucking up your R/H!:faint:


Well I've got nowhere else to put cigars in right now, so I guess it'll just have to do.
The smell is almost gone, so I'll take it out today.

M>


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Well I've got nowhere else to put cigars in right now, so I guess it'll just have to do.
> The smell is almost gone, so I'll take it out today.
> 
> M>


I just opened it to remove the activated carbon and put it in my gun safe which stinks like a dead rat... the RH inside the cooler is... you guesses it! 65% RH


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

When it comes to the how much question the answer really comes down to how long between spraying the crystals or beads.

Even a small amount may buffer the rh for a few days so you may end up spraying them every few days.

I use KL. In humidors where I'm in and out of them often I have about twice the volume of KL as HF recommends for their beads. My home runs in the low 20 rh in the winter and I spray my kl about ever 6 weeks or so. My cooler runs on less but I'm not in it often.

So, if you find the rh dropping a little faster than you like add more kl or maybe wet it a little more until it keeps the rh stable for a period of time that feels right to you.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> I just opened it to remove the activated carbon and put it in my gun safe which stinks like a dead rat... the RH inside the cooler is... you guesses it! 65% RH


To heck with the carbon . You just need one of these for you safe.

Hoppe's 9 - No. 9 Air Freshener


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

mvorbrodt said:


> TonyBrooklyn, I sure hope this works!
> 
> Today I decided to go the kitty (pussy) litter way for my cooler (hence the catchy "Wet Pussy" that oh sooo got your attention... stop hyperventilating and read on). I went to PetSmart after work and picked up some pure silica litter. Some large and small bags meant to hold the fish tank filter medium, and some activated carbon to get rid of the nasty smell of my cooler.
> 
> ...


Hey Martin is that puck the 65%? I just ordered a couple myself.
P.S. How's the puck workin' so far??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> I just opened it to remove the activated carbon and put it in my gun safe which stinks like a dead rat... the RH inside the cooler is... you guesses it! 65% RH


Why am i not surprised!
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to see its working for you Martin.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

martin
your using Boveda packs and beads WITH the KL?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Great Lead In for this Martin...I was able to crack the "code" on this and saw a ton of secret photos of unclothed kitties!*


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why am i not surprised!
> :high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:


How great is it to be able to get Tony to walk us thru this whole thing? And we don't have to make a call that re-routes itself to some guy in India that we can't understand in the first place? I really gotta do this and get on the K/L wagon...it seems so simple and not very expensive. Here's the lazy part of me...we have two cats so it's not like KL isn't on our shopping list. I'd give Tony some more RG but my gun is out out RG bullets.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *Great Lead In for this Martin...I was able to crack the "code" on this and saw a ton of secret photos of unclothed kitties!*
> 
> How great is it to be able to get Tony to walk us thru this whole thing? And we don't have to make a call that re-routes itself to some guy in India that we can't understand in the first place? I really gotta do this and get on the K/L wagon...it seems so simple and not very expensive. Here's the lazy part of me...we have two cats so it's not like KL isn't on our shopping list. I'd give Tony some more RG but my gun is out out RG bullets.


Its the thought that counts my brother your kind words and continued friendship!!!!!!!:high5:

:focus: Before i start getting all misty! ound:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i pretty much filled my 150 ct humi and i might have to ressurect the tubodor with some kitty litter. hm..

do i dare? I'll end up buying like 5 boxes of cigars.. lols..


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Update: I added a bit too much water to the kitty litter and the RH jumped to 72%. Had to take it out for a day and let the cooler air a bit. Went back in this morning, will check RH tonight.

Also, one annoying thing about this is the sand like particles falling out of the bags holding the litter. Other than that, i'm golden


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah but you're still missing something - about twenty more boxes of cigars to fill up that behemoth of a cooler!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Update: I added a bit too much water to the kitty litter and the RH jumped to 72%. Had to take it out for a day and let the cooler air a bit. Went back in this morning, will check RH tonight.
> 
> Also, one annoying thing about this is the sand like particles falling out of the bags holding the litter. Other than that, i'm golden


That's why i use trays!
Try Panty hose!
Beads crumble in those mesh bags as well!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I can see from your stock that $$ isn't too much of a factor, but backing soda and a few days would work better than the $15 MarineLand. I don't even use that in my fish tanks.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man look at the size of that cooler. That looks like the one in my boat, only mine has a padded seat on top of it. That cooledor makes my 65 quart seem inadequate. Great set-up


----------

